# Car scrapyard. Norfolk 2014



## norfolkexplorer (Oct 22, 2014)

This is a random old place, from what we have found out while bumping into various new owners of the land, there used to be a slaughter house on the land for many many years, then some sort of a collection of motor vehicles has happened over the many many years.. With a mass variety of things such as vans, cars, fire engines, aircraft parts, buses, baths and even the odd toilet, kitchen sinks and a big huge bull. We found out that the lady that owned the site had died a few years ago, and the 5 daughters had inherited the land, their husbands were now slowly weighting in all the vehicles and clearing the land of the 3500 vehicles that nature was slowly starting to reclaim.. We had also found snippets in local newspaper from the 1980's selling some of the vehicles off.

It is such a shame to see them all just get dragged about by diggers, loaded into a dumper lorry and crushed, as it is a cool site, but over the last yea, the place has now become more and more noticeably bare 

we visited this time just so myself and my fiend could check it out for a model shoot, and so I could have a play with the new canon 17-40mm L f/4 lens. So these shots are all handheld and either with that lens or the Canon 50mm f/1.4


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 22, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a look round here. Very nice.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 22, 2014)

Love your photos style  (The pram one is great)


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 24, 2014)

Lovely shots! Pram one is also my favourite!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 25, 2014)

Your best photographs have to be the images of the trees slowly devouring the manmade! If this site had been left undisturbed, nature would have soon hidden the manmade from all but the very experienced eye. Land with collections of scrap - vehicles or general equipment of MOD origins were quite common in the immediate after war-years. Not surprisingly; my experiences of being shown dumps of scrap originating from WW11 when travelling with my Dad, was in fact only mirroring what he had been shown as an 8 year old by his dad showing him the 1920 era dump on neighbouring farmland. Sadly this vast site was cleared during the WW11 drive for scrap-metals, the only clues remaining being the overgrown dirt access lanes and two crudely built wooden loading stages that are now situated in the mature woodland and dense undergrowth.


----------



## Lukemash (Nov 16, 2014)

*Ok*

So what happened to the rest of the vehicles if you said there was 3500


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 16, 2014)

Fabulous! What an interesting location. Great shots


----------



## norfolkexplorer (Nov 16, 2014)

The other cars have been getting scrapped as they are now so rusted. They have a few teleporters come down with lorrys and they get weighed in


----------



## sameth (Nov 16, 2014)

Love the ones of scrap metal being absorbed into the trees. Reminds me of "the tree that ate a bicycle".


----------



## Plane crazy (Nov 29, 2014)

This looks a fascinating place, would love to visit..


----------



## Plane crazy (Nov 29, 2014)

norfolkexplorer said:


> The other cars have been getting scrapped as they are now so rusted. They have a few teleporters come down with lorrys and they get weighed in



Hate hearing stories like this, wish they would invite someone in to save it all.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 29, 2014)

Some real classics here what a find.Thanks for sharing.


----------

